# Induction at 37+4 anyone else induced at 37 weeks?



## SisterRose

I was induced last time with DD due to gestational diabetes and growth below 10th centile but I was 38+4 induction went great, no problems and had a speedy 3hr labour.

Im being induced again on monday at 37+4 so a week earlier than last time, due to the same problems plus reduce in movements. Im a bit worried about it only being mid 37 weeks, if the induction is going to work and how baby will cope with being evicted so early. It's a week difference between this baby and my first baby. I did have the steroids at 32 weeks, so she's had help with her lungs maturing.


----------



## Dream.dream

It depends on more factors then just how far along you are .

The type of induction and how prepared your body is plays a part , and each baby is different .

My son had a ton of issues being born at almost 37 weeks. I want into labour on my own but the combination of his prematurity and the pitocin cause him to have a brain bleed during labour. But tons of women have no problems and babies are born perfect . 

If it makes you in easy I would talk with your doctor , there might be options to wait a little longer and monitor baby more closely if being a bit further alig would make you worry less


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks. They wanted to induce at 38 weeks anyway but moved it forward by 3 days. So i think theyd have wanted baby out at 38 weeks. No idea if the three days will make a huge difference :shrug: 
They don't do checks here on cervix or anything unless youre in labour or could be so id have no idea how ready my body/baby would be until the process has begun. 

I think ill just have to trust the consultants that they know what theyre doing and what's best for baby!


----------



## Heramys

SisterRose said:


> I think ill just have to trust the consultants that they know what theyre doing and what's best for baby!

They do. Exciting! Good luck and hope your delivery goes smoothly :flower:


----------



## cat123456

Im possibly having induction at 37 weeks id really like spme stoties x


----------



## kelloggs

Me too I'd love some stories!


----------



## noodles13

I was induced at 37 weeks with my second daughter because bi haf obstetric choleostasies. .... 

I had the prostglandin or whatever it is pessary at 9am walked the hospital for hours.... started feeling tiny twinges at lunchtime about 1pm kept walking up and down stairs. .... then the midwife said if im not in established labour by 9pm my birthing partner would have to go home I was scared of being by myself lol magically by 10pm they moved me over to delivery and I was in labour through the night and had little one at 6:30am


----------



## littlesteph

I was induced with my son at 36+4 weeks due to iugr, had to have steroids to help his lungs, 14 hours after being started off he started to get distressed. the fact my contractions were every 28 seconds more then likely didn't help matters so ended up having a emcs. Apart from not being able to control his blood sugar levels and his temp he was perfectly fine, he came home with me 2 days later.


----------



## Daniellexoxox

I was induced at 36&6 with ds1. His heart rate kept dipping so they induced me to get him out! But after the induction his heart rate almost stopped so ended up with an emergency c-section. He was born at exactly 37 weeks and weighed a healthy 6lb 12oz. He had jaundice but was otherwise perfect x


----------



## molly76

Hi my waters broke at exactly 37 weeks was induced after 24 hrs as had no contractions and they were concerned about infection! My little boy was fine little bit jaundiced but apart from that no problems! He is now a healthy 4 year old! They classed me as full term at 37 weeks!


----------

